

Cyberdyne Ready to Mass Produce Cyborgs - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/04/21/cyberdyne-ready-to-mass-produce-cyborgs/

======
quoderat
HN would probably be against any Sarah Connor jokes, so I'll just observe that
I think we are near the nexus where AI and robotics have a (hopefully)
harmonious merger.

And if not, I hope someone listens to Yudkowsky.

~~~
randallsquared
> And if not, I hope someone listens to Yudkowsky.

I think the chances of that are really slim. EY's best hope is to _be_ the
creator of AI, but waiting until he has a full theory of FAI first (if I
understand what he's doing correctly) seems to make it much more likely he'll
be beat, even if he otherwise wouldn't be (which I have no opinion on).

~~~
jibiki
I think we could hope that AI advance will be gradual, so that an eye-opening
crisis with non-friendly AI occurs before truly strong AI develops.

~~~
randallsquared
We can hope that. Another thing we could hope is that we don't really figure
out what makes intelligence tick until after the (temporary) end of scarcity
or until after uploading is possible. Given our problems with building large
software systems, it seems possible to me that we'll be able to copy the brain
before we understand enough to build intelligence without such copying.

This puts me in the bizarre position of being very interested in languages and
systems which directly address complexity, while hoping in some ways that we
fail to figure out how to build significantly more complex systems from
scratch. :)

------
streety
Does anyone know what the power source for this is?

"Its rechargeable 100 Volt ACDC power source will run for five hours for
normal activity."

To me that reads as an AC-DC converter which makes little sense for a battery.
The cyberdyne website describes the power source as,

"Battery Drive Charged battery( AC100V)"

I'm missing the significance of the AC

The cyberdyne website also states,

"Continuous operating time

Approximately 2 hours 40 minutes"

I wonder where they got 5 hours?

------
ivankirigin
The tendency of robotics news to be tinted with the Terminator story arc is
very bad for the industry.

I have never read a story from Wired about robotics that didn't mention
Terminator. That's just lazy writing. Engadget it pretty bad too.

~~~
mattyb
To be fair, this company is called Cyberdyne, which is the same name as the
company behind Skynet in the Terminator films.

~~~
ivankirigin
Hmm I've been tracking this suit for a while, and didn't catch that. Whoops.

It's a fucking retarded name for a robotics company.

------
geedee77
There's something creepy about a company called Cyberdyne creating robotic
things ...

You have to admire him for saying he won't sell to the military, although the
inevitable big check from Uncle Sam will take some refusing.

------
bitwize
Let me know when they release a Varia Suit with Screw Attack option.

------
jerryji
Does it belong to the 800 Series or the T-1000?

